# Dim7's A la carte poll #1



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Which of these things do you like?

edit: should be "taking things into account"


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I don't really like "things."


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Context seems popular so far. And I'm not surprised.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Which statistical test will you be using to analyse the responses?


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

Where is the "Steven Universe" option?


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

I think you forgot _Dasein_.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Something had to go since 15 is max. Dasein is a German word so it might not be understood.


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> I think you forgot _Dasein_.


And, of course, _Uji._


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

All of the above in the right context.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

ArtMusic said:


> All of the above in the right context.


I guess this explains the popularity of context.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I voted for all these things, because I have heard each word at least once. Except nuggets. I don't like nuggets, and therefore.


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Isn't "context" overrated?


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Relevance is overrated. I like irrelevant things.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

^^Like Steven Universe? Can't get more irrelevant than discussing technicolor gemstone aliens on a classical music forum.


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

I think that unification of previously disparate concepts into a coherent whole is the highest form of wisdom.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Note the irony of classical music listeners liking "relevance".


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

You'd expect nuggets to have a higher vote percentage. Though, I personally prefer fries.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

"Content" is lying quite low, most likely due to fashionable relativism. 

One must assume then that the other categories don´t have content either.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Low? It's the second most popular of the things, along with relevance.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm still sticking with my irrelevant gemstone aliens.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Dim7 said:


> Low? It's the second most popular of the things, along with relevance.


It ought to be at the top.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I should have included "aspects".


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Dim7 said:


> Context seems popular so far. And I'm not surprised.


Of course it is. It's the difference between yelling 'I'm coming!' when running towards a bus at a bus stop and yelling 'I'm coming!' when ON the bus if your into that kind of thing.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I voted for content and relevance because they are to very interesting things to examine in the posts of Dim7.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm interested in content-free content.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

It's quite difficult to choose here, because in PM correspondence situations with other users about the conditions here at TC, relevance is one thing that keeps me content, regardless of the context of other entities involved and, taking this into account, I do have issues with properties that reference outcomes and usage that are clearly out of range. So, it'll have to be nuggets.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2016)

Beautifully done, Picos.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ^^Like Steven Universe? Can't get more irrelevant than discussing technicolor gemstone aliens on a classical music forum.


They do sing sometimes though, don't they? Admittedly not in a very "classical" way, I suppose. And I'm completely sick of "Giant Woman" after one of my friends played it seemingly without pause. For weeks. *shudder*


----------

